# Trains Under The Christmas Tree



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This year I have taken the layout I put under the tree to a crazy level. Its almost finished and I will post a pic when it is. How many others set up trains of any kind under the tree and could everyone post a pic?

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, that's cool. Looking forward to the pictures.

I'd love to put out my dad's Lionel trains (c. 1950's), but with a 4-year-old still running around I think I'll wait a few more years.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I guess I could go nuts with my son's Geo Trax


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually since my girls were around 4 to 5, I have let them operate the trains under the tree, especially the horn. I mark the throttle control someway and tell them they cannot go past the mark or it will break. Most of the time that works







I had a daughters friend over the other day and when her father picked her up, he was saying he thought they were to young to set up yet under his tree. I told him his daughter was operating mine for the last hour with my daughter. I hope I changed his mind

I have my fathers 2023 locomotive from when he was a kid. This past year, using e bay, I found out what cars were part of the set he had and I slowly bought all of them. I now have the entire set for him to reminince while watching. I also had the loco, the dummy and the caboose from my Navy set as a kid. I have purchased on E bay recently 2 of the 3 cars that were missing (broken by me probably and thrown away). The one I need will be over 100 dollars but I will eventually get it to complete my childhood set. We purchased the Polar Express set last week.

John


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually since my girls were around 4 to 5, I have let them operate the trains under the tree, especially the horn. I mark the throttle control someway and tell them they cannot go past the mark or it will break.


Now how do you explain it to the 4-leggers? I had a train under my tree one year - lets just say the tree was toppled between the three cats trying to chase the train and the dog trying to chase the cats.... that was the same year I decided it was time for a artificial tree as well!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have always wanted to set up a train around the tree, but we never have. I had a small cheap train set when I was a kid, but who knows what it was. We have plans to build a den and master suite addition to our house someday. When we do, I would love to run an "O" (I think that is what I want) scale train around the room near the ceiling.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We do have a train looping around the Christmas tree each year. And it keeps on growing! I built some semi-portable tables that bolt together and we set an artificial tree in the middle (in view from our picture window).

While I set up the trains, DW adds many of her Dept. 56 figures and buildings. We started with a 4' x 6' display then expanded to 4' x 8'.

Well that has become too "small" so we have moved part of the display into the dining room, complete with trains and Christmas display, and now have a second set of tables with a second train looping around the tree in front of the picture window. Double the fun!

(None of this interferes with the basement train empire I am building....)









I guess some pics are in order.....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I never have, but my FIL (God rest his soul) used to (years ago) build his own mantle sets with trains, snow, houses, depots, and people! They were wonderful. Gosh, that must have been 30-35+ years ago.

Please post pics when you have them ready to go.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great memories and nostalga all. Thanks for sharing them









Although I've never caught the bug, I very much enjoy and appreciate the creative drive that is often the model train hobby. I'll enjoy seeing your pictures both great and simple when posted.

Thanks!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> This year I have taken the layout I put under the tree to a crazy level. Its almost finished and I will post a pic when it is. How many others set up trains of any kind under the tree and could everyone post a pic?
> 
> John


I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds intersting....I cant wait to see pictures either. I have a Lionel from my childhood id like to put out but the kids are too young. next year for sure.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Humpty said:


> I guess I could go nuts with my son's Geo Trax


Oh, we've made some Geo Trax monster layouts too. Maybe I'll post the pics if I can find them.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I guess I could go nuts with my son's Geo Trax


Oh, we've made some Geo Trax monster layouts too. Maybe I'll post the pics if I can find them.
[/quote]
What are Geo Trax and will my daughters like them? Or only me?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have a small 'G' scale setup we do around the tree each year. It's nothing too exciting, but the kids enjoy it. I'll post a picture once it is all set up.'

The more impressive pictures, if I can find them, will be of the 'G' scale outdoor garden railroad my uncle has built. Over 700 feet of track on three interconnecting loops. This thing is beautiful! Now if I could only convince my DW that we could do the same...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have a Lionel set for the tree, but the boys always ask to take it out so they can play with it in areas besides the tree.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I guess I could go nuts with my son's Geo Trax


Oh, we've made some Geo Trax monster layouts too. Maybe I'll post the pics if I can find them.
[/quote]
What are Geo Trax and will my daughters like them? Or only me?
[/quote]
Geotrax are great for young kids. You're daughters are the perfect age. The only issue we have is DW trying to create the perfect layout with my son trying to get mom to let him play.









They are at most toystores (Toyrus, etc)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Growing up, I had lots of things I treasured. My baseball card collection, my comic book collection, my Lionel train... Of the three, my train is the only one that mom saved.

I still have the original boxes for each car, the trellis set, the uncoupler, the barrl car unloader...everything that was on that set the day I got it...Christmas 1957.

The set is still in working condition, but I have it on permanent display in my house.










The locomotive, tender and auto carrier are visible in the top left corner of this photo. This train was under the tree every year when I was growing up.

However, I can't bring myself to take it down and set it under our tree. I have a dog AND a seven year old, and I fear the train would suffer.

So we admire the 'ole train at a SAFE distance!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

We always try to have a train under the tree. HO scale, using the Atlas True track. It's more resilient to cats, & nieces. I have scaled back in recent years. Still have a few dept.56 buildings items with it. One year at its zenith, it circled under the tree, through the living room, by the fireplace, along the wall to the dining room, and return. Picture a large dog bone type layout 45 feet long. Wife said two GP-9's with a 52 car coal drags were not typical 'Christmas Sprite' type trains. That was seven years ago. Now it's generally a two Southern F-7's and a few coaches for passengers. Then when the nieces' come over we have the complementary cattle car with cows and the occasional dinosaur and the crazy circus car with giraffes standing out the top, with wreaths(sigh). Nowhere near prototype, but it makes them happy.
First HO train set was in 1971, a Tyco switcher with four cars, and a circle track. Come a long ways in technology since then. Have always been HO scale. Glad I'm not the only one that puts a train under the tree.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> ....snip....
> 
> However, I can't bring myself to take it down and set it under our tree. I have a dog AND a seven year old, and I fear the train would suffer.
> 
> So we admire the 'ole train at a SAFE distance!


I have my grandfathers train set and the boys have only been able to look at that set...no touching. This is why we bought a set for them....still fun, yet no big deal if something breaks.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Geotrax are great for young kids. You're daughters are the perfect age. The only issue we have is DW trying to create the perfect layout with my son trying to get mom to let him play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have that problem too?









IMO they are one of the best toys ever created. There are many toy trains aimed at kids this age, but nothing really delivers on simplicity and ease of use and being a REAL train (not something you push around a track) at the same time.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Geotrax are great for young kids. You're daughters are the perfect age. The only issue we have is DW trying to create the perfect layout with my son trying to get mom to let him play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have that problem too?









IMO they are one of the best toys ever created. There are many toy trains aimed at kids this age, but nothing really delivers on simplicity and ease of use and being a REAL train (not something you push around a track) at the same time.
[/quote]
Unfortunately, this toy has been caught up in the Chinese/lead paint recall.

Geotrax recall

Anymore of this, and we will be limited to buyng the kids underwear and socks for Christmas....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep, the DW already pulled that one out of the bin.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

3LEES said:


> Geotrax are great for young kids. You're daughters are the perfect age. The only issue we have is DW trying to create the perfect layout with my son trying to get mom to let him play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have that problem too?









IMO they are one of the best toys ever created. There are many toy trains aimed at kids this age, but nothing really delivers on simplicity and ease of use and being a REAL train (not something you push around a track) at the same time.
[/quote]
Unfortunately, this toy has been caught up in the Chinese/lead paint recall.

Geotrax recall

Anymore of this, and we will be limited to buyng the kids underwear and socks for Christmas....








[/quote]
Before you do that, check where the underwear was made!!!









We didn't have any of the recalled parts. My sister in law had a couple bad trains, but Fisher Price always came through with replacements quickly. Definetly not Lionel, but that's a good thing for a 4 year old with a 1 year old sister "helping"!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3LEES said:


> Unfortunately, this toy has been caught up in the Chinese/lead paint recall.
> 
> Geotrax recall
> 
> Anymore of this, and we will be limited to buyng the kids underwear and socks for Christmas....


Good catch, thanks for the heads up !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Unfortunately, this toy has been caught up in the Chinese/lead paint recall.
> 
> Geotrax recall
> 
> Anymore of this, and we will be limited to buyng the kids underwear and socks for Christmas....


Good catch, thanks for the heads up !
[/quote]

...when will this paint issue ever end?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

In my first marriage I would set up my Marx trains around the tree. My kids loved it and we all played with it a lot. The ex made a bunch of ceramic buildings and the village became quite the deal. One year I guess I overdid the layout as the ex was so furious at the size of the layout relative to "her " village that the tree was hurled in my direction while "discussing" the matter. New meaning to happy holidays.
I laugh now , but then.................
Bob
PS for all you other train enthuseists here is a site to explore for additions to your sets.
http://www.trainmarket.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Unfortunately, this toy has been caught up in the Chinese/lead paint recall.
> 
> Geotrax recall
> 
> Anymore of this, and we will be limited to buyng the kids underwear and socks for Christmas....


Good catch, thanks for the heads up !
[/quote]

...when will this paint issue ever end?








[/quote]

By the way, anyone with your "Grandfather's trainset", DON'T let the kids chew on it! (Lead paint isn't a new invention!!!)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Unfortunately, this toy has been caught up in the Chinese/lead paint recall.
> 
> Geotrax recall
> 
> Anymore of this, and we will be limited to buyng the kids underwear and socks for Christmas....


Good catch, thanks for the heads up !
[/quote]

...when will this paint issue ever end?








[/quote]

By the way, anyone with your "Grandfather's trainset", DON'T let the kids chew on it! (Lead paint isn't a new invention!!!)








[/quote]
Nice!! I was beginning to wonder about that. YOu hear about it so much now i thought it was a new thing!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> By the way, anyone with your "Grandfather's trainset", DON'T let the kids chew on it! (Lead paint isn't a new invention!!!)


Agreed....but the problem now is the toys are built for small kids that put things in their mouth. I don't know about you, but I would stick a train engine in my mouth...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Back on subject.

I have finished the layout under the tree. The new locomotive was derailing so its getting looked at, probably replaced. 3 full ovals, 2 on the floor and one elevated and a trolley that runs from the floor to the elevated top of the tunnel. 11 buildings. Total time building was about 24 hrs. I enjoyed building and now running









I will get the pics taken and posted by the weekend.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow John,

That sounds fantastic. Bring on the pictures!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow John,
> 
> That sounds fantastic. Bring on the pictures!
> 
> ...


...please...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow John,
> 
> That sounds fantastic. Bring on the pictures!
> 
> ...


...please...















[/quote]
Yep cant wait !!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

DH always grew up with homemade platform for his tree and train in his house. So, when your kids were really young, DH build a stand that is 4' x 8' and has legs that makes it about a foot off the ground so it makes it easier to play with. I creatively sewed a cover out of green sheets so you can't see the plywood. DH has a 1956 Lionel 027 scale train that we put on the stand with the tree set in the middle along with the village buildings. Even though our kids are in their teens, they still look forward each year to putting the train up. We have gone through a couple of transformers and the tablets for the smoke are no longer made( I think they found that they were toxic). Anyway, we enjoy the train with all the memories.Christmas would not be the same without our train!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Our challenge this year is our new cat and the fact that we'll be gone over Christmas at Disney World. So we broke with the tradition of a real tree and went fake.

Three years ago we purchased a larger scale Disney World Replica Train for under the tree.

















And the terror of the tree...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Steve...nice tree...train...cat.

WHERE ARE THE GIFTS?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

* "Chugga Chugga, Whoo Whoo!" *
_DS (Age 2)_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Steve...nice tree...train...cat.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE GIFTS?


Ya, wheres OUR gifts?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Steve...nice tree...train...cat.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE GIFTS?


Ya, wheres OUR gifts?
[/quote]

Yea...that's a better question!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Steve...nice tree...train...cat.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE GIFTS?


Ya, wheres OUR gifts?
[/quote]
You mean, beyond the wisdom only a man of his age can impart?
You want more?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Were y'all raised in a vacuum? SANTA brings the gifts!

Our job is to make everything look nice...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3LEES said:


> Were y'all raised in a vacuum? SANTA brings the gifts!
> 
> Our job is to make everything look nice...


Very, very, very good point Dan. how selfish of JIM to be so impatient...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Three years ago we purchased a larger scale Disney World Replica Train for under the tree.


Bringing this back on *track*.....Ha, no pun intended. 
I really like the Disney train. Where did you find that?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Were y'all raised in a vacuum? SANTA brings the gifts!
> 
> Our job is to make everything look nice...


Very, very, very good point Dan. how selfish of JIM to be so impatient...








[/quote]

Not me...I simply want the answer NOW!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Bringing this back on *track*.....Ha, no pun intended.


Are you kidding? With this group?

We could be going 'round and 'round with this one all night!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Have y'all lost your "train" of thought?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, has this topic gotten derailed, or what?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder if the moderators will "gauge" this thread to be off topic?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I wonder if the moderators will "gauge" this thread to be off topic?


OMG, apparently we all have one "track" minds with this topic.... but it looks like we are running out of "steam"


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> I wonder if the moderators will "gauge" this thread to be off topic?


OMG, apparently we all have one "track" minds with this topic.... but it looks like we are running out of "steam"
[/quote]
Speak for yourself...I'm "stoked"!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I wonder if the moderators will "gauge" this thread to be off topic?


OMG, apparently we all have one "track" minds with this topic.... but it looks like we are running out of "steam"
[/quote]
Speak for yourself...I'm "stoked"!
[/quote]

Well, in that case... "All Aboard!!!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Have y'all lost your "train" of thought?


All aboard...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Uh oh... We're starting to think the same things simultaneously!









I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact we live about two miles apart... And share the same birthday!!!
Or has this train left the station!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Uh oh... We're starting to think the same things simultaneously!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....I know nothing


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i forgot, what was this original topic about again. oh ya, TRAINS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> i forgot, what was this original topic about again. oh ya, TRAINS!


Just use the fun icon..


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

So, if the train is going clockwise, and the track is going counter-clockwise at exactly the same speed, and the train blows the whistle in the middle of the woods but the only one in earshot is running a non-inverter generator, does the train _really_ have lead paint on it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> So, if the train is going clockwise, and the track is going counter-clockwise at exactly the same speed, and the train blows the whistle in the middle of the woods but the only one in earshot is running a non-inverter generator, does the train _really_ have lead paint on it?


We'll leave this question to Thor and PDX_Doug.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> So, if the train is going clockwise, and the track is going counter-clockwise at exactly the same speed, and the train blows the whistle in the middle of the woods but the only one in earshot is running a non-inverter generator, does the train _really_ have lead paint on it?


Trick question... You never clarified if it's Tuesday or Wednesday.

Nice try.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only if its not on a conveyor belt


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I really like the Disney train. Where did you find that?


I think we bought it at Disney World three years ago, my wife will know for sure. It may have been when she was a Cast Member at the Disney store or from Disneyland... they all run together in my mind now. We also have a Monorail we're going to put inside the train track just to annoy the cat!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> I really like the Disney train. Where did you find that?


I think we bought it at Disney World three years ago, my wife will know for sure. It may have been when she was a Cast Member at the Disney store or from Disneyland... they all run together in my mind now. We also have a Monorail we're going to put inside the train track just to annoy the cat!
[/quote]
Cool, Thanks! im going to look for one of those!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Cool, Thanks! im going to look for one of those!


I found some listed on LaughingPlace.com for $110.95!!! I know we didn't pay that much for them. Since they buy them and then charge a shopping fee the price is much higher, I want to say the price was more like $60.


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Its nice to know that we are not the only family that puts a monorail going around the bottom of their Christmas tree. Our tree also has Santa hat with Mickey ears on the top.


----------

